# Anyone here got EILO?



## dude7691 (25 Aug 2020)

Hey all,

So I was wondering if anyone here has experienced EILO (Exercise induced laryngeal obstruction) and if you had any tips on how to make cycling with it feasible and somewhat comfortable. I'm 20, had asthma issues ever since I was born and my asthma doctor recently suspected this could be the cause for my continued breathing difficulties (especially in headwinds) due to the fact the pain is mostly in my throat and vocal chords rather than my chest. To describe how it feels when I am breathing, if you've ever stood next to a campfire and breathed the smoke in. That incredibly dry and harsh feeling smoke is what breathing fresh air feels like to me when I'm anything above 50-60% intensity at the moment. Obviously this has impacted on my training significantly, as I can't exert myself hard for long, my average speeds are falling and I've lost a lot of confidence to push myself. The worst thing about EILO? It's incurable, so I might have to come to terms with the fact I'm always going to be disadvantaged, I'm on good asthma meds now which have helped my lungs massively, but getting the air in and out with my throat constricting by as much as 70%, it's damn scary when attacks happen and take 30 minutes sitting at the side of the road to recover, looking like the least fit person in the world questioning their life choices when in reality, my legs are begging me to go faster but my throat is burning. There are hills where on a good day, I'm able to sit quite happily at 10-11mph on a 5-6% gradient for a long while. Whereas some days, I can't even spin my granny gear (30/32) because of how much pain my throat is in.

I know it's a long shot but I'm wondering if anyone else has found things that help with this, I'd never even heard of this condition until my asthma doctor mentioned it to me.

Not to sound dramatic here, but my mental health is very dependent on cycling so I can't quit, I've got to keep fighting this. 

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

I'd never heard of it. Sounds nasty...

Hmm, THIS ARTICLE suggests that they are ways of trying to cope with it. Good luck!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

This video suggests that there are useful techniques to deal with vocal cord disorders...



I seem to have started it mid-video, so wind it back a bit before watching!

PS I wish that he would speak up - I can hardly hear him on my laptop!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

Search for "_vocal cord dysfunction breathing techniques_" - there are lots of videos on YouTube.

Apparently, acid reflux can cause it or make it worse, so that is worth checking.

I think that I may have had the problem from time to time. I ended up being tested for asthma but don't have it. Having a problem inhaling rather than exhaling sounds familiar...


----------



## dude7691 (25 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'd never heard of it. Sounds nasty...
> 
> Hmm, THIS ARTICLE suggests that they are ways of trying to cope with it. Good luck!


Thank you kindly, I'll be trying those on my rides when I go out next


----------



## dude7691 (25 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Search for "_vocal cord dysfunction breathing techniques_" - there are lots of videos on YouTube.
> 
> Apparently, acid reflux can cause it or make it worse, so that is worth checking.
> 
> I think that I may have had the problem from time to time. I ended up being tested for asthma but don't have it. Having a problem inhaling rather than exhaling sounds familiar...


That's right yep, my peak flows drop 20-30% during these episodes but the pain is worse than the fact I have a bit less air going in/out. I could function with slightly less air, but the pain just makes it hard to focus and as a result you can't push yourself. Thank you kindly for the resources, I'll put all that into action as soon as I can. Means a lot


----------

